# bluecheese's 55 gallon



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

All the pictures are gone, but I've posted an updated video as of 02/20/2016. Enjoy, beeyotches:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxn971m5WsA





Hey yall, a buddy of mine gave me, GAVE ME! a 55 gallon tank. I figured I would start a journal to see how this goes, and get some feedback. Let me preface all of this by saying that I have no idea of what I'm doing. So if it looks like I'm about to poison my family or burn my house down, shoot me a pm. 

Let's get this mutha humpin' party started!

I currently have a 29 long medium tech(?). I plan to move that tank over to the new one. 

Here's a pic of the current set up:










This is the current 29 long. 

When I first set this one up, I did some light reading on how planted tanks worked, bought some stuff, threw it into the tank, and prayed. I hope to have a better plan this time.

Anyway, its opening day of college football season, so my attention is going to be split between that and this tank. I'll post some pics of the new tank in a bit.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good so far


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Ok, so I snapped some pics of the 55 gallon earlier

Just look at this funky son of a b



















The guy I got this from likes the idea of having a fish tank, but hates the actual reality of having a tank. No maintenance was performed. The tank has some nasty old algae and hard water spots on the glass. 

I removed the silly purple gravel, which smelled of fish and wet dog, and filled with a water/bleach mixture. How much bleach did I use? Not sure, I didn't pay attention, sue me. 










Right now I'm draining the tank, and I'm gonna refill it with water/declorinator, drain again, and start working on the algae and hard water.

On a side note, college football is on, and the first game is Texas A&M vs. Rice. Way to start that season off with a marquee opponent Aggies. Manziel is benched for half a game? That's ok. I'm pretty sure Rice only plays half a game anyway.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

On my earlier side note: I just checked the score of the game and Rice is up 14-7. I may have to eat my words.... probably not though.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I'm going to use a fluval 306 for filtration










I have a small power head (can't remember the brand name) that I'll be using to get some good flow in the tank.

I also just got a co2 regulator from Aquatek










Some may scoff at this cheap regulator, to them I say nay, I will prove this regulator is the bomb or die trying. I'm just hoping the regulator doesn't turn the co2 tank into some sort of missile.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I have that same exact aquatek regulator. I've been using it for over a year now and have never had any issues. I have a 24oz. paintball tank setup. Looking forward to your setup!


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The aquatek had some good reviews, so I decided to roll the dice with it.

I still need to find a co2 tank. The local craigslist only has 20 pounders which would be too big to fit under the cabinet. And for some reason my local welding supply company doesnt sell em. So the search continues.


----------



## Nismostyle (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been using the aquatek regulator for over 2 years now with no issues as well. Can't beat it for the price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thats what I've been reading.

LSU won tonight, so I won't be in a depressed funk tomorrow. 

I cleaned the tank earlier today. I'm gonna clean it again tomorrow for good measure.


----------



## Metalmike415 (May 29, 2013)

Use vinegar for your hard water stains and algae then rinse well. Vinegar work good.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thats what I did. I smell like a pickle who's been drinking too much. Before I left the house I noticed some more hard water stains. Gonna take care of that tomorrow after I sleep tonights debauchery off.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Alright, I slept off last night and headed to Home Depot for some supplies. I plan to make a Cerges style reactor to run inline with the Fluval 306. I have no idea what I'm doing, and it must show; an employee approached me and tried to help. I just wanted the conversation to end, and ran out of there as soon as an opening came. I may run to Lowe's later where the employees are more apathetic.

Anyway, some tank pics:










"Whats he doing?!?!" I hear you gasp. 

That's right, I'm painting a background. Call the cops, I don't care.










A thousand coats of paint, and one sore pointer finger later, and I'm almost done. 










bluecheese approves

On a side note, how do the homies paint so much on the sides of bridges? I just painted a small tank, and I'm icing my hand down. I suspect that there'll be a glut of gangsters with carpel tunnel in a couple of years clogging the health care system.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice paint job. I am enjoying this thread very much!


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for checking it out. I'm still putting come coats of paint on it. I bought two .97 cans of cheapo paint, and I'll be dammed if I don't use all of it. 

I ran by Lowes, and was just as lost as I was in the Home Depot. Thankfully the employees pretended like I wasn't there. I may need to get my more mechanically inclined buddy to help me set up the plumbing.

I couple of weeks ago I drew up a schematic what I wanted the plumbing to look like. Prepare to be amazed











I got some input from another thread, and I may add a bypass to run before and after the reactor. Its important that I can put a drain on this thing as I'm lazy, and I like to prepare for my future laziness.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I've got wood! (Incidentally, that is the same line I used when I first met my wife. 10 years of marriage later and she still things I'm an idiot.)

Got this from PlantBrain a couple of weeks ago. Its been soaking in a crawfish pot since. 

I know what you're saying, "bluecheese, I can't wait to see that wood in the tank!"

Slow your roll, homey. I can't just go stuffing wood in there like its prom night. This tank's a lady, and I'm gonna make sweet love to her, Barry White style.

I really like that big log at the top of the picture, so it'll definitely be in there. Probably do some amorphous branch thing opposite the log. We'll see. 

Anyway, tomorrow I'll be in Baton Rouge for the LSU home opener and Sunday is the first Saints game, so I'll be busy (drunk) all weekend. I took this coming Wednesday off of work, so with any luck I'll be able to get the tank set up in the house and cycling by the end of next week. 

So yall have a good weekend. Who dat and Geaux Tigers!


----------



## glndrifts (Jun 8, 2010)

This was the funnest tank journal to read. I'm subscribing.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying it, though I am using sarcasm to cover for my lack of knowledge. Been doing it my whole life. It's actually worked out pretty well for me. 

I hope to post some more pictures mid week when I get this bad boy really moving.


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

bluecheese said:


> Slow your roll, homey. I can't just go stuffing wood in there like its prom night. This tank's a lady, and I'm gonna make sweet love to her, Barry White style.


Baaahahahaha! I literally CHOKED ON MY BREAKFAST when I read this! This thread could be dangerous! Sub'd! Looking forward to prom night....


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

I wanna see how this turns out so im tagging along. Cant wait to see the scape you come up with!


----------



## norbot (Jan 5, 2013)

This journal is a riot! :hihi::hihi::hihi::hihi:

I subscribed twice!


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Alright, so I survived another weekend of football. LSU won convincingly. Man, security was tough at Tiger Stadium. They were eagle-eyed, looking for contraband. Good thing my ninja-like skills allowed me to sneak liquor in unnoticed. Here's a quick view from my seats










And the Saints won today in a nail biter.

But, I'm not gonna bore you with football talk. I'm gonna bore you with pictures of my tank. I worked on a little of the hardscape. I'm not sure what to think. I could be a complete genius at this. Or, more likely, I'm as dumb as my wife thinks I am. I really need some honest opinions on this, as long as those opinions agree with me.

Some pics:





































I would apologize for the quality of the pictures, but I'm still a little hung over. And who am I, Ansel Adams? Man yall expect a lot. 

As I had mentioned in an earlier post, I really like that log on the left side. I'm not sure if this whole thing ties together or not. I guess you have to imagine it with gravel and plants and stuff in it.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

This is such a fun thread to read, and I can't wait to see the outcome! I personally love the hardscape. ONWARD!


----------



## glndrifts (Jun 8, 2010)

Great hardscape pieces. It would difficult in a 55gallon but if there was a way to get the big piece to look like its closer in perspective that would help make the tank look deeper. As is looks cool too, I see it as a fallen tree once the substrate covers up the bottom portions. I would move the branches a tad to the left, so the convergence ends up about 1/3 ways from the side.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

thewesterngate said:


> This is such a fun thread to read, and I can't wait to see the outcome! I personally love the hardscape. ONWARD!


Thanks for the kind words. I've been thinking about this tank so much lately that I feel like I just got engaged to it. I'm getting anxious to consummate this relationship.



glndrifts said:


> Great hardscape pieces. It would difficult in a 55gallon but if there was a way to get the big piece to look like its closer in perspective that would help make the tank look deeper. As is looks cool too, I see it as a fallen tree once the substrate covers up the bottom portions. I would move the branches a tad to the left, so the convergence ends up about 1/3 ways from the side.


I see what youre saying about the big piece. The perspective is a little off because of the angle I took the picture. I'm hoping the substrate and plants kind of soften the edges a little. Good call on moving the branches to the left. I like the idea of the branches overhanging the log (teehee, log).


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So I have a list of things I need to get this project to the next stage:

I already have the filter (Fluval 306) and CO2 regulator. I will be moving the plants and fish from the existing tank. 

Lights: the tank came with a T5 double light strip. I'm not sure if this will be powerful enough. If need be, I also have a 36" T5HO double strip I can use also. I'll have to play around with it to see. 

Gravel. I'm using flourite in the current set up. That substrate will be moved to the new tank. I bought two more bags. I hope it will be enough.

Power strip. I was looking at the powerstip/timer option at Home Depot. It really irks me that they don't make a powerstrip where each outlet is individually timed. They do make them, but they either burn your house down, or you have to sell part of your soul to afford them. If I go this route I would have the lights, solenoid on the timed side, and everthing else on the all on side. I would have to get another separate digital timer for the air pump that will kick on at lights out. 

CO2 tank. This is becoming an adventure trying to find one that doesn't break the bank. Craigslist has some 20 pounders for sale, but that would be too big to fit under the tank. Besides, in New Orleans, meeting someone for a Craigslist sale could spell your doom.

Plumbing. I hope to have this done by Wednesday of this week. I may have to skip the drain, which is dissapointing, but I'm not Super Mario, so plumbing ain't my game. I'm more like Luigi, no one wants to be him and he's basically useless.

Wire clips. I'm trying to make it as neat as possible under there. I don't want to open the cabinet and think a giant spider is trying to attack me.

Test kit. I have the strips, but I'm reading that theyre not too accurate. My current tank is pretty stable, so I normally don't test my water. But I want to do a fishless cycle, so a test kit is needed.

Ammonia for the fishless cycle. I used to be a cruel bastage and just throw the unsuspecting fish into an uncycled tank. I would steeple my fingers while I watched them suffer. I'm older and wiser now. Becoming a father has softened my heart. I am no longer the super villain of the fish world. 

Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## norbot (Jan 5, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> I would apologize for the quality of the pictures, but I'm still a little hung over. And who am I, Ansel Adams? Man yall expect a lot.


Dang BC, thank you for saying that so well! hehehe :icon_cool

Hope everyone does not go around believing every smiley face I'm droppin'! hehe

On the hardscape fwiw, here's an aquascape I really like...Rah-Bop 29 Forest Scape, Note the use of height and depth even though it's a 29.....pretty impressive:drool:

The aquascaping is where the fun's at, and you don't get enough practice without mts, so think carefully, I know I didn't. 55 is hard to make depth, but there are some tricks

Not to bring up your wood again but, does it sink? You can use the idea shown in Fallen Tree Branch to secure it, it also helps to build up and maintain slopes..meh just tossin out ideas for ya, feel free to shut me up!



bluecheese said:


> They do make them, but they either burn your house down, or you have to sell part of your soul to afford them.


My floor is not exactly clean but now I am filthy from rolling around so much...thanks......Timers...my plan is to get a reefkeeper lite, but right now I use $4 hd specials.

If you got somewhere to hide or have a way to camoflouage it, 20#er is what I'd recommend.....hard to be lazy if you have to keep filling up 5# bottles! It worked for me because I put my tank in the corner, so there's some space behind it for the co2.....some people paint them.......some go to great lengths of tubing and keep the bottle elsewhere.......meh, fyi

You don't _need_ to, but you could try using dirt and capping it with the flourite, it'll stretch out the flourite.. if you're looking to be told such things 

IMO you should do ok with the lighting, it's like you said, experiment with it, we all want to pretend to be scientists :icon_mrgr


You are a machine sir! Keep 'em comin! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


> On the hardscape fwiw, here's an aquascape I really like...Rah-Bop 29 Forest Scape, Note the use of height and depth even though it's a 29.....pretty impressive:drool:


I'll have to check out the Forest Scape when I get home. I work for the Gestapo, and the web blocker here is putting the kibash on the pictures. These people actually want me to work... savages.



> Not to bring up your wood again but, does it sink?


Ok, when I first read this, I thought you were asking me if my wood stunk. I laughed. Then I reread, and laughed again at my stupidity. The wood does SINK. It's been soaking in an old crawfish pot for a couple of weeks. Its still leaching some tannins in the water, but not so much to worry about. 



> If you got somewhere to hide or have a way to camoflouage it, 20#er is what I'd recommend.....hard to be lazy if you have to keep filling up 5# bottles! It worked for me because I put my tank in the corner, so there's some space behind it for the co2.


My current set up is sitting caddycorner. The old lady (love of my life that she is) wants this new set up flush against the wall. So storing the co2 under the tank is really my only option. Not to mention the inherent danger of craigslist adds in the Greater New Orleans Area. I may think I'm buying co2. What I'm really doing is giving away one of my kidneys, and waking up in a motel bathtub full of ice. I saw some used 10 pounders online that I need to look into further. 

Thanks for the advice. i think I really need to look at other scapes to get a better feel for this stuff.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I just had a thought. What if I elevated one end of the big log? Either rise up from back left to front right, or from front right up to back left? I need to play with this idea when I get a second.


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

bluecheese said:


> I just had a thought. What if I elevated one end of the big log? Either rise up from back left to front right, or from front right up to back left? I need to play with this idea when I get a second.


When I first saw your pics I thought the same thing....prop it up and show us some more pics!:smile:


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I'll have to do that tonight or tomorrow and take some pictures for some opinions. I'm off of work tomorrow, so I plan on doing some serious work on this bad boy.

A tangent: I went to the Quickie Mart close to my house yesterday. In the parking lot, there was a guy cutting his own hair inside of his car. Watching him work was mesmerizing. The best part was, when he was done and got out of his car, his hair looked really good.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I was going to post an update with pictures and interesting quips, but I'm exhausted. I got a lot accomplished; plumbing has been completed. I set up the filter and am currently doing a test run. I'll try to update tomorrow when I don't feel like a crap burrito.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I like burritos. My family does not like when I eat them. Guess what has two thumbs and had a burrito today and is sleeping on the couch tonight?? This guy right here.....


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I like burritos. My family does not like when I eat them. Guess what has two thumbs and had a burrito today and is sleeping on the couch tonight?? This guy right here.....


couldn't agree more ^^


I actually like the piece of wood on the right more. Having only 1 type of wood makes it all...umm.. less distracting? But that's just my personal taste. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Interested to see how the aquatek turns out. Holding off on my purchase for your review. This is going to look great.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I like burritos. My family does not like when I eat them. Guess what has two thumbs and had a burrito today and is sleeping on the couch tonight?? This guy right here.....


Of course you have thumbs. You couldn't hold the burrito without them.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Update time, beeyotches!!!

Tuesday night I went to the gym. 










BEEFCAAAAAKE!!!!!!!

That's right, that's a 415 pound deadlift. Its ok if you confuse me with Superman. Happens all the time. And let's face it, when you have a tank as badass as this one's gonna be, you have to be able to protect yourself.

Come at me bro. Do you even lift?


So I took off work on Wednesday to work on the tank. I normally bring my daughter school in the mornings. She asked me why I wasn't wearing a suit. I can't tell her that I took the day off because she'll whine and want to stay home with me, so I told her that I lost my job and that we'll have to sell the house. That'll teach her to ask questions..

I went to Lowes with a mission to get the plumbing pieced together. Took me about 2 hours. The plumbing section is a dang mess, and it was like a freakin' scavenger hunt. Anyway. I got everything I needed EXCEPT for a 1/2 inch male threaded to a 5/8 barb. The store only had one. So, I bought what I had pieced together, and headed for Home Depot. They didn't have it either... this must be the most popular piece of plumbing equipment in the city. I wound up at some crappy hardware store that looked like an Ace knockoff. The place didn't even have air conditioning, but it did have the barb. I bought it, and headed home for some plumbing lovin'.

I don't have pics of the build, but here it is after I put it together and hooked it to the filter




























I filled the tank with water and got the filter started. Why is it so damn hard to prime a Fluval? Anyway, some shots of a tank full of water



















There's an odd beauty to a tank full of nothing but water. 

By that time, the wife and kid came home, and all Hell broke loose. I had to stop working on the tank, because my sweet little one wanted me to make her a stage so we could play finger puppets. I'm a grown man who can deadlift 500+ pounds, and I'll be damned if I let some little turd dictate stuff to me.. especially something as unmanly as finger puppets.































Just kidding










So last night, after work I broke open the two bags of Flourite and started rinsing them off. I drained the tank, added the substrate and filled it again










Still a little cloudy. I think this gravel with the gravel from the old tank should be enough. I want to start cycling, but its hard to find pure ammonia. Plus, you don't want to purchase a bunch of pipe bomb looking stuff and also start asking where the pure ammonia is.... I'll have to look this Sunday, as tomorrow is another LSU home game, so I'll be rockin' in Tiger Stadium.

A Day in the Life of bluecheese Tangent: A group of funeral directors came to my office today to open an account. It was the creepiest thing I ever had to do. It was like interviewing the Grim Reaper for a job. They all gave off that funeral home carnation smell. Like its not unpleasant, but you just know they do that to cover the corpse smell. I'm pretty sure my hand is covered in dead people germs after shaking hands with them. Gives me the willies. On the way home I could still smell carnations on my clothes. I guess I'll have to burn that suit.

Stuff left to do: 

Find ammonia and start the cycle

Still need a co2 tank. I still have time on that though

Figure out hard scape. I was thinking of moving the big piece over to the right side, and the amorphous branch thing to the left. Not sure why, but it makes me feel artistic.

Once the tank is cycled and the hardscape is complete, I'll be moving my fish to a ten gallon that I'll be cycling. I'll have to remove all plants, put them in a safe place. Move substrate to new tank. Plant the plants. Move fish to new tank.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I bought my ammonia from Ace hardware, worked just fine. 

I've also opened accounts for funeral homes. Weird is an understatement. It's almost as if you can see the black cloud coming in the office before they walk in. Tank is looking great, I think the finger puppet stage takes the cake though.


----------



## vassercom (Nov 28, 2005)

Are we going to see any pix of Bluecheese benchpressing his 55 gallon tank?


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

vassercom said:


> Are we going to see any pix of Bluecheese benchpressing his 55 gallon tank?


Pfffft. I got enough women troubles. I start posting pics of my bench press, I'll have the honeys beating down my door.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Last night I was going to work on the hard scape. I got a bunch of wood that's been soaking in an old crawfish pot and put it in the tank. When I was ready to start working on this, my daughter, love of my life, asked me to play My Little Pony with her. She pretended to be Twilight Sparkle, while I was Big Macintosh (Applejack's older brother, duh). 

I hope to work on the hardscape tonight and post some pics. We'll see if the family lets me.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So I think I have a general idea of how I want the hardscape to look










The water's a little cloudy from me moving substrate around, and what not. I guess I'm trying to make it look like an old, uprooted tree. The right side being roots and the left being branches.

In this next picture I added another branch towards the middle of the big log










Not sure which one I like better. The branches will be better organized once I figure out a way to anchor them better. Right now they're just leaning on each other and the glass. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Here's some close ups:












I don't know why this one is sideways. Damn imageshack giving me fits



















I would really appreciate some thoughts on this. As I'm the least imaginative person I know, and the hardscape has been giving me fits all week.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

I approve all of it. I like the added branch. Lots of Java Fern & Anubias potential.


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow awesome hardscape!

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

That's some nice wood, but some may argue it's too long... ... ...... .............

I think you could add a really nice dynamic if you shoved it to the bottom of the tank and let substrate fall over it naturally, so some areas would be buried, some partialy buried, some sticking out at random. It would just make it seem like the wood belonged, rather than being thrown on top.

I also don't care for the color of the substrate, but that's probably just in my head since it's not planted yet.

And if you can, could you see what it looks like with the right end as close to the front glass as possible, with the left end being as far as possible? (without breaking it up of course).


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

^ +1 Legot but I like the substrate just fine


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Gooberfish said:


> I approve all of it. I like the added branch. Lots of Java Fern & Anubias potential.


I was debating on that. Whether or not to really slam dance this wood with plants, or just let plants grow around it.



primo said:


> Wow awesome hardscape!
> 
> Looking forward to more.


Thank you. Like Ron Jeremy, I aim to please.



Legot said:


> That's some nice wood, but some may argue it's too long... ... ...... .............


That's what she said (thanks for throwing that softball for me to hit out the park.)



> I think you could add a really nice dynamic if you shoved it to the bottom of the tank and let substrate fall over it naturally, so some areas would be buried, some partialy buried, some sticking out at random. It would just make it seem like the wood belonged, rather than being thrown on top.


That was my line of thinking too. This is just the touchy feely puppy love stage. Once I can get the wood anchored(help), then its time to take this relationship to the next level. 



> I also don't care for the color of the substrate, but that's probably just in my head since it's not planted yet.


How DARE you... anyway, the substrate is kind of bright right now. I'll be adding some old substrate on top of it, which is more of a darker brown color.



> And if you can, could you see what it looks like with the right end as close to the front glass as possible, with the left end being as far as possible? (without breaking it up of course).


That's as far right as the big log will go. I couldn't get it to look right until I started adding smaller pieces to the right side.



GimmeGills said:


> ^ +1 Legot but I like the substrate just fine


This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the wood it fits the tank nicely.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So I finally found regular ammonia to start the cycle. 

I also figured I'll use stainless steel screws to attach the driftwood. I can't work on any of this today as, once again, I'm heading to Baton Rouge for the LSU game. Its storming outside in New Orleans; I really hope I'm not sitting through a monsoon watching LSU kick the crap out of Auburn. I hope to get all the driftwood attached and set in the tank by tomorrow night (though I will have to take a Saints break tomorrow), and start the cycle process.





What was I thinking earlier? It never rains in Tiger Stadium. Chance of rain is NEVER! Tonight, it will be Saturday night in Death Valley...





 
Interesting LSU tidbit: In 1988, when number 4 ranked Auburn came to Baton Rouge to take on the LSU Tigers, the game came to be known as the Earthquake Game. In the 4th quarter, with Auburn leading 6-0, LSU Quarterback Tommy Hodson threw the winning touchdown pass to Eddie Fuller. The reaction from the crowd was so loud and raucous that it measured on a Richter Scale across campus in the Geology Department. 

Many fans love their team. But only LSU fans move the Earth with that love.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Geaux TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> This man knows what he's talking about.


I try


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Dr Fishbait said:


> Geaux TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm talking about!! Hot boudin, cold cush cush! Come on Tigers, PUSH PUSH PUSH!!!

Anyway, I was going to post pictures from Saturday of my gameday experience. Unfortunately it was raining, so I didn't get too many pictures. Plus I may or may not have been drinking...

Yesterday, after the Saints game and after my hangover cleared, I started working on my wood (tee hee).

I have an old undergravel filter plate from years ago. I attached the "branch" part of the 'scape to that. The "root" part of the scape was attached directly to the big log. 

I would have pictures of all of this, but my stupid self broke the lightbulb in the strip, and the tank is darker than Wesley Snipes right now. I need to run to Petsmart tonight and get some more bulbs. I hope to have pics by Wednesday to make you all very, very jealous.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Hows it going?


----------



## Rock Island (May 29, 2013)

Three things:

1.) This made me spit out my beer.


> Slow your roll, homey. I can't just go stuffing wood in there like its prom night. This tank's a lady, and I'm gonna make sweet love to her, Barry White style.


2.) I love the video that your avatar is from.

3.) This tank looks rad. Who doesn't love a free 55?!


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, its been a while since I've updated this. Work has been crazy, and football season has been taking up the rest of my time.

I'm currently cycling the tank. Should be ready soon for fish. I still need a co2 tank and new lightbulbs. I plan on taking off work later this month so that I have time to finish the tank without having to rush.

Nothing funny to report, unless you find a grown man whose job has crushed his soul funny. And if you find that funny, what are you, an animal?


----------



## Tvadna (Jan 17, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> Update time, beeyotches!!!
> 
> Tuesday night I went to the gym.
> 
> ...


Then you said: "I'm a grown man who can deadlift 500+ pounds"

Lets see the 500 picture!

Also, have you tested the CO2 reactor yet? If it works, I may have to try it. I figured if this guy can do it, then it can't be too tough. I'm a plumber though.

Looking forward to seeing more of this tank.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I just read my last post... man I was in a pissy mood. Sorry about that. Like I said, not much going on. I've been cycling the tank, and i believe the cycle is complete. I'm taking three days off next week from work to get everything moved over to the new tank. 

I made the mistake of telling my wife that i was off, and now she's all "oh great, I'll take a day off too, and we can spend the day together!" Sigh. I told her that these were MY days off, not OUR days off. I said that in my head though; I do want to stay married for a little longer.

Anyway, once I get everything set up, I'll post some pics. LSU is away this weekend, and the Saints have a bye week, so I'll have time to work on the tank this weekend also. 




Tvadna said:


> Then you said: "I'm a grown man who can deadlift 500+ pounds"
> 
> Lets see the 500 picture!
> 
> ...


You want a pic of me lifting 500lbs? Ok, I'll see what I can do. But don't let your wife glance at the computer while you're looking at that pic. I don't need more womens knocking down my door.

I haven't tested the reactor yet, as I havent gotten around to buying a co2 tank. I do havea paintball co2 setup on a small aquarium that I may hook up do this one just to see how the reactor does. 

I'm debating whether to get a 10# or a 5# co2 tank. The 10#, of course, will last longer, but space will be an issue under the tank. The 5# will fit perfectly. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So the tank is set up and has fish in it. I'll post some pics tonight, if I remember or don't pass out. LSU's loss to Ole Miss this past Saturday has put me in a depressed funk all week. Good thing we have a rent-a-win this weekend vs. Furman.

I currently have a paintball set up hooked to the reactor. So far so good. It isn't burping out any large bubbles, and I'm not getting any micro bubbles either. I just got a drop checker in there so I can see what bps i need.

I finally ordered a 5 pound co2 tank today which I should receive next week. Once I get, and get it filled, I can get this freakin' party started!


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Cool


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, sorry about not posting any pics yet. The wife burned her hand at work (not too badly but bad enough) so I had to deal with that. I kept on asking her to give me a high five all night. I honestly don't know why she married me or continues to put up with me. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow. bluecheese out.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

So here's the moment. The moment you have all been waiting for! A crappy partial full tank shot!!!!










"Looks kind of sparse," you say. Calm your nerves brah. The plants still have to fill in. 

Anyway, as I mentioned, I took some days off of work to get this bad boy finished. Saturday was football, and on Sunday I took the wife to go see Book of Mormon at the newly refurbished Saenger Theatre. That was an entertaining show, as long as you're not one of those who are easily offended. And if you are one of those who are easily offended, get over yourself. Life is too short. 

On Monday I started pulling the plants out of the old tank. Tuesday I was in the midst of getting all the plants out, but my wife had taken the day off also (yay! sigh) and we went to go see Captain Phillips. Great movie. But it taught me that Somali pirates are the scariest looking dudes in the world, even if they are all malnourished and only weigh 95lbs. After the movie, I got all the plants out the tank and separated into Ziploc bags full of tank water.

Wednesday I finally had the whole day to myself. I was able to move the fish to a 10 gallon that I have and break down the rest of the tank. It took a while to clean the old gravel; 5 years of fish funk is nothing fun to deal with. The clean gravel was moved to the new tank, I added root tabs to the substrate and I started planting. I got the root tabs and the fertz I use from nilocg, here on the forum. I can't say enough good things about his products. Look him up for any fertz you need.

List of plants:

Jungle Vals (you can see them in the back. I trimmed them before planting)
Saggitaria
Some sort of Crypts; not sure of the exact kind
Java fern, I think? placed on the wood
I also bought some sort of bolbitus from PetSmart

Fishies:

Cherry barbs
Black neon tetras
Black skirt tetras
Glowlight tetras
Endlers livebearers

I will, eventually get more fish for the tank. Definitely more Endlers. Probably some cory cats. I really like the look of Cardinal Tetras, but I've read they're a pain in the ass and die off in droves if you aren't careful.

Some more pics:


















































































Hmm. Some of the pics are sideways. I wonder why that's happening? Oh well, I'm to lazy to fix it. Turn your head to the side, or turn your monitor to the side if it bugs you that much.

I have some more plants on order, some marsilea quadrifolia for that empty space in the foreground. I also have a blyxa japonica on its way. I have no experience with this plant, but I've always liked the look of it. I ordered from h4n on here. I've ordered from him before, and I highly recommend him. His plants are top notch and well priced.

This experience has been a lot of fun so far. I guess from here on out it'll be updates on the plant growth and new additions. 

Thanks everyone for checking this out.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking good!

I agree, Captain Phillips was phenomenal. Best movie of the year (and this has been a pretty freaking good year for global cinema).


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I'll be surprised is Hanks isn't up for an Oscar.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Chhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey! What happen to you? You disappeared for like 8 months!


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

Nice. I can't wait to see it grow some more.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

What up homies? Its been a minute since I've updated this journal. Things are going well with the tank. 


I noticed that all of my pictures are gone. And since I'm too lazy to upload them, I made a video update. Enjoy!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxn971m5WsA


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

nice


----------

